# Amazon.com SCAM Call



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi folks,

This just happened to me and I wanted to share it with you.

I get a call, at work, form someone claiming to be a representative for Amazon.
They said that they have been monitoring my purchases and have noticed that I have been buying a lot of office products. Because of this they wanted to offer me a free upgrade to Amazon Prime Business for free.

They said it would only take a minute and all they needed was my Amazon user name and password.

I immediately declined and hung up.

I contacted Amazon and informed them what had happened.

Amazon said that this is a SCAM! They keep records of all calls made to members and there was, of course, no record off a call made to my business by Amazon. The gentleman I called registered my call and even sent me a nice e-mail thanking me for calling them.

These scammers are getting more and more clever.

Keep your guard up fellas!

Chem


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Duly noted. Like they say … if it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't! Thanks, Chem.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> This just happened to me and I wanted to share it with you….
> I immediately declined and hung up.
> - fivecodys


I play with them unmercifully, usually to the point where they start cursing and hang up on me. I consider it a public service, as the longer I can keep them on the line, the less time they have to target more unsuspecting victims. My personal record is with one of the lower your credit card interest guys - had him on the line for over an hour 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I actually have got some of them to send ME money


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I play with them unmercifully, usually to the point where they start cursing and hang up on me.
> 
> - MrUnix


I do that every time I get a call from Stanley (or James) with Microsoft, letting me know my computer has a virus.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Ha! I've played with a few callers myself but never had the patience to go that long. Pretend to be elderly and they'll think they have a sucker and keep trying for longer. I generally don't answer the phone if I don't recognize the number. I also signed up for Nomorobo on my landline and it does a great job of screening out many of the marketing calls, especially the ones that call thousands of numbers a day. It is free on the landline if you have the right type of service and you can get it on cell phones too but I think you have to pay a buck or two a month for mobile lines.

Edit: fixed the nomorobo link


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you misspelled scam in the title.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

So I won't be getting that 3.5 million from Rep. obomaoa bentobie from the trust my grand uncle on my mothers brothers aunts uncle left me?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*SCAMS* are everywhere!

I *was* getting phone calls (English was not their first, second or even third language) from a PC service company telling me they are a Microsoft registered service company.

They called to repair my computer as it PC is continuously sending out random messages on the on the Internet and thatMicrosoft requested them to resolve this issue.

*Last time* they called I asked if that was happening now, they replied "yes it is!" and I replied "that's funny, it's not even turned on!"

They have not called back.

*FYI*, Microsoft does not make phone calls!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't have even need to call Amazon to see if it was a scam.

Thanks for posting that. That's how word get around.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Got a call last Friday from IRS Investigation Service informing me I had 14 warrants for my arrest. That was the message they left. For giggles I called from shop phone and we had a ball coming up with names, address, phone numbers, case numbers and finally got to the scam part. For a mere $3,000 paid by credit card right now they would make this all go away. Told them I would call Credit Card people and get my limit raised and call them back in 20 minutes.

LOL. BTW I once dealt with the real IRS, they 1st send letters to your house, you call them, wait 3 hours and maybe get to talk with someone. But since I was in Iraq amazingly the Provost Marshal's office was able to speak directly with an agent. Got the matter settled in 15 minutes. I know a real live agent who knew right??


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I got an email response last week from a scammer about a craigslisting I had posted, that promised to send me a bank certified check for $100 more than I was asking for my item. It was also to include an extra $50 to pay the shipping service that was to come and retrieve the item and ship it to her (since she was overseas fighting a war or something). All she needed was my name, address and phone number so she could send the check. I gave her the name and address of the county police chief and am still in the process of corresponding with her.

There actually was an attempted delivery, via FedEx, that was rejected the first time around. I know this, because she provided a confirmed tracking number. I've told her I wasn't available at the time but she should send it again. It's an entertaining way to help fight the good fight against these slugs that prey on the vulnerable and uninformed. Hopefully, it'll inspire her to find a new line of work.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I love messing with the scammers too. I try to keep them on the line as long as possible too, I wish i had a good way to record the calls, I am told I could have a youtube channel just for messing with them.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I love messing with the scammers too. I try to keep them on the line as long as possible too, I wish i had a good way to record the calls, I am told I could have a youtube channel just for messing with them.
> 
> - patcollins


Check out this kid! He gets a call from a Microsoft scammer and turns the tables on him and erases all the files on the scammers hard drive. Brilliant!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I got an email response last week from a scammer about a craigslisting I had posted, that promised to send me a bank certified check for $100 more than I was asking for my item. It was also to include an extra $50 to pay the shipping service that was to come and retrieve the item and ship it to her (since she was overseas fighting a war or something). All she needed was my name, address and phone number so she could send the check. I gave her the name and address of the county police chief and am still in the process of corresponding with her.
> 
> There actually was an attempted delivery, via FedEx, that was rejected the first time around. I know this, because she provided a confirmed tracking number. I ve told her I wasn t available at the time but she should send it again. It s an entertaining way to help fight the good fight against these slugs that prey on the vulnerable and uninformed. Hopefully, it ll inspire her to find a new line of work.
> 
> - Ripper70


I have a connection at the State Attorneys office, check fraud division, so I can use that address to receive stuff. I'll be damned if I haven't actually had them FedEx counterfit checks to that address on a couple of different occasions! They certainly aren't the brightest, which is why they are so easy to scambait.

To really screw with them, I tell them I cashed the check and sent the excess via USPS money order to the address of where it was (supposedly) being delivered (which is bogus as well), instead of following their directions to western union the money - boy does that piss them off!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

If you suddenly get a check from wallmart don't try to cash it.

New Scam


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Since we are talking about common scams. Here is one that we've seen a few times that happens on Craig's list, usually on fairly expensive items ($500+). It usually happens soon after posting. 

You get a text message from someone who says they are out of town and are very interested. They typical offer a little below your listing price and accept your first counter offer. 
Because they cannot drive to pick it up, they offer to mail you a cashiers check and arrange to have someone ship it to them. 
If you accept, they then say that they are going to add an extra amount to cover the shipping plus some extra money for your trouble because they want you to pay the shipper cash. 
You get a check in the mail and deposit it. The check is on a real though obscure bank and your bank posts it to your account in pending status. 
Some guys show up to pick it up and you are supposed to give them the cash to pay for shipping. 
Assuming you do, they leave with your item and a few days later, you get a notice from your bank that the cashier's check was no good.

So they have your stuff and not only do you not have the money they paid you but you are also out the cash paid to the guys who hauled it away.

We have had someone try this several times on stuff we have posted on CL. Fortunately, we smelled a rat the first time someone tried this on us and did some research to find this was a very common scam. I actually offered one time to save them the money and drive it to them just to string them along for a while and they just stopped communicating. So never, ever accept a cashier's check unless it is on a local bank and you can take it to that bank to get cash directly from that bank. It is best to stick to in person cash transactions only on CL. If the transactions starts getting complicated or if they are offering a bonus for some reason, don't do it.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought I'd share an ongoing email exchange I'm having with a CL scammer that's just getting more delicious every day. It started when I listed a Dell computer and was contacted by Jessica Smith. The computer package is listed for sale for $800…

*Jessica*: Hello, i saw your ads. on Craigslist and i just want to know if the goods is still available and if it's in good condition, if yes just get back to me with your last price Thanks…

*Me*: Hi Jessica. Yes. Still available and in good condition. . Last price $900. Thanks for your interest.

*Jessica*: Sounds good, am okay with the price, and am willing to add extra $50 to keep it for me would you accept a bank certified cashier check as payment then after it clears in your bank my mover will come for pick up.

*Me*: Of course!

*Jessica*: That's fine, let me have your name and mailing address or p.o box and your phone number to send the payment to you.

*Me*: Okay. I do prefer a certified check. What bank will it be from? You can mail it to me here:

(Here I provided the name and address of the County Police Chief)

What time/day is best for your mover? Lemme know

*Jessica*: My mover will locate you immediately the check clear in your bank. Thanks for selling this to me, I'll keep you posted as soon as the payment is mail out to your address. Please i want you to note that i will be adding the extra funds for shipping. The excess of the funds will be used to pay the movers after the check has cleared which will take between 24-48hours. Please write back to confirm your readiness to proceed with this transaction…And i want you to please have the ad deleted on craigslist. Thanks…

*Me*: Will do. And thanks again.

*Jessica*: However you're aware of the additional funds on the payment for Movers fees which i believe that i can trust you 100% to handle everything perfectly and with honesty like we've discussed earlier in the first place?

*Me*: I'm assuming you need me to pay the movers, correct? No problem.

*Jessica*: Yes . Please i will need you to be checking your mailbox everyday cause it will take 2-3 business day to deliver to your mailbox, I will keep you posted with the instruction you will follow to handle the transaction once you got the payment to proceed further Thanks !

*Three days later…*

*Jessica*: Hello How are you doing today?The check have been mailed out to you which will be deliver to you today . Here is the tracking number (771683734686). The movers fund included which you will be giving to them . You will sign agreement when the shipper get to your location. When you receive the check. deposit the check at your bank or your bank ATM and get back to me with the deposit slip. Thank you.

*Me*: Didn't get it.

*Jessica*: Okay. Let me know when you do.

*Me*: I did not receive the check today but I checked the tracking number and it said it won't be here until tomorrow. We had allot of snow so maybe it got delayed because of that. I'm not sure. What do you think? Should I just call you when it comes? I can do that if you give me your phone number where you can be reached. It's really no trouble.

*Jessica*: The check will surely get to you tomorrow.

*Me*: Yay! Check has arrived.

*Jessica*: Have you deposit it yet ?

*Me*: Not yet. Still at work.

*Jessica*: Hello , get back to me with the deposit slip.

*Me*: I will let you know as soon as the check clears.

*Jessica*: Okay , how long will it take to clear ?

*Me*: I'm guessing it should clear by Monday.

*I kept her on ice for a few more days here…*

*Jessica*: Hello how are you doing can you get back to me with the deposited slip.

*Me*: Bank would not cash the check. They said it was bogus. Are you trying to scam me?

*Jessica*: NO , you can actually get the check deposit via Online mobile banking app or via Atm machine and i want you to believe this is real and legit.

*Me*: The bank said they will not honor the check. What can I do? Can you send me another check? Better to send it to where I work.

*Jessica*: let me have (1)full mailing address (2) Full name to be on check (3) Email Address and Phone Number to send the payment to you. Don't you deposit the check with you ?

*This time I gave her the name and address of the manager of the local grocery store…*

*Jessica*: Did you get the check?

*Me*: Yes. I deposited. Look. The item is already packaged and ready for pick up. Can you just send your courtier with cash? Then he can take the item and we'll be done. Does that sound good?

*Jessica*: He as a lot of items for pick up , so you need to send him the remaining funds he will locate you immediately he got his payment , is that clear to you ….

*Me*: No. Not clear. Can you explain a little better please? I don't understand. I send the funds to who?

*Jessica*: Did you get the check?

*Me*: Yes. Got the check and deposited it. Now, I must wait to have your man do the pickup because I'm on vacation in Florida for the next 17 days. I'll let you know when we can arrange for delivery.

*Jessica*: Have you got the money with you? Send me your phone number to text you immediately …

*Me*: I don't have a smart texting type phone. Sorry. I'm an old fashioned kind of guy. 

*Jessica*: Okay i understand , do you got the movers money with you ? kindly please reply me to confirm you

*Me*: Yes.

*Jessica*: You will send the movers funds today , you are to send it Walmart to walmart or MoneyGram. Here is the mover information to send the money to …...

Name: Stella Grooms Scott
City: Laurinburg
State: N.C
Zip code :28352

*Me*: Okay. I will send it as soon as I get back from my vacation. Thank you so very much. Looking forward to it.

*Jessica*: You are to send the money today and the mover will locate you when you arrive back from vacation.

*Me*: I prefer to pay him cash when he comes for pick up. Please let him know that I prefer this method. We can do the exchange on Wednesday April 12th. Tell the mover and I will make sure to be there with the money. Thank you.

*Jessica*: The mover do collect his payment for locating you which i believe that i can trust you 100% to handle everything perfectly and with honesty like we've discussed earlier in the first place?

*Me*: Absolutely. I will have the cash when he comes for pick up. I am 100% honestly just like you too. How much is it to pay the mover again? I have forgotten.

*Jessica*: No , he will have his funds before locating you and can make it a cash deposit ? Kindly please reply me to confirm that you got and understand my last text ?

*Me*: Okay. He can have the funds when I get back on April 12th and then he can come for pick up on the 13th. Is that good? I think that's good.

*Jessica*: Why can't you make his payment now ? that date is too long for him to have his payment.

*Me*: It will all work fine. Don't worry.

*Jessica*: There's no way the mover can wait till next month before they can come for pick up, Moreover you didn't tell me you are going for vacation and you need to make the payment to them today so that they can schedule the pick to the date of your choice but really disappointed in you because i really need this so much.

*Me*: Don't be disappointed. Smile! Everything is fine.

There is plenty of time. Don't worry. The mover will wait. What else can he do? He'll be fine. When is the best date for pick up? Let me know what time of day too. Sometimes I go jogging when the weather is nice and I want to make sure I'm home when he gets there.

Thanks again.

*Jessica*: YOU HAVE COMPLETELY MAKE THINGS BAD, NOW MY SHIPPER ALSO HAVE SOME OTHER ITEMS TO PICK UP FOR ME IN YOUR AREA AND THIS SHIPPING COMPANY HAS ALREADY MAKE ARRANGEMENT WITH THE OTHER SELLER OF THE ITEMS THAT THEY ARE COMING TOMORROW FOR THE PICK UP AND THIS MY SHIPPER IS GOING TO USE THE EXTRA MONEY WITH YOU FOR THE SHIPPING FUNDS, NOW TELL ME HOW THE SHIPPING COMPANY CAN NOW COME FOR THE PICK UP WHEN THE MONEY TO USE FOR THE SHIPPING IS STILL WITH YOU? GENTLEMAN I NOW GIVE YOU THE CHANCE OF TODAY FOR YOU TO MAKE SURE YOU DEDUCT $50 FOR YOUR RUNNING AROUND AND HAVE THE BALANCE SENT TO MY SHIPPER TODAY BY WALMART MONEY TRANSFER IN CASH,BUT IF BY THE END OF TODAY I DO NOT READ FROM YOU THAT YOU HAVE SENT THE EXTRA MONEY TO MY SHIPPER THEN I BELIEVE YOU WANTED TO CHEAT ON ME ,THANKS GOD I HAVE EVERY DETAILS OF YOU INCLUDING NAME, ADDRESS TO TRACK YOU DOWN JUST BE EXPECTING MYSELF, MY LAWYER AND THE FBI POLICE IN YOUR HOUSE,. BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE CHANCE OF TODAY FOR YOU TO MAKE SURE
YOU SEND THE MONEY TO MY SHIPPER …. GET BACK TO ME WITH THE WALMART MONEY TRANSFER INFORMATION WHEN YOU SEND THE MONEY TO MY SHIPPER. ANXIOUSLY, WAITING TO RECEIVE THE WALMART MONEY TRANSFER INFORMATION TODAY.OR ELSE YOU WILL FIND YOUR SELF IN BIG TROUBLE

*Me*: Jessica, please don't be upset at me and call the police. I have not done any bad thing. I am on vacation and will pay the mover when I get back as sure as the sun shines. I am in Florida where I don't know of any Walmart and besides tomorrow I go fishing and then to the beach.

Please don't worry so much. You will get everything promised to you and it will all be okay and fine. Now, I will not have any more upset while I'm on vacation today because I need this time for relaxing and fun not to be worried about silly movers and stuff. Tonight I have had a beautiful dinner of seafood and will go dancing later so I won't have communications with you until I get back to the resort.

Better we wait until tomorrow to talk more about when the mover can come in April to pick up the item.

Thanks once again.

*Jessica*: LOOK FOR ANY WALMART STORE AROUND YOU THERE AND SEND THE MOVER FUNDS TODAY?

*Me*: Hi Jessica. Hope you're having a great day. It's beautiful here in Key West, Florida. I checked on the internet for the nearest Walmart store and the closest one is a 2.5 hour drive away. So that won't do. I won't drive 125 miles to Walmart while on vacation. Besides, I'm off to the beach today and won't have time for that craziness.

I'll let you know when I return to New York when would be best for the mover to get his money and pick up the item. I still think it's best to pay him cash when he gets here. This way he won't have to report it to taxes collectors! Better idea I think!

But, if he wants to pay his taxes that's up to him, I suppose.

Thanks again. We'll talk again tomorrow. Have a great day! ;-)

*Jessica*: Do you have Money gram online app on your phone , the mover won't accept cash…..
He will have his money before getting to your location for pick up

*Me*: No, I don't have MoneyGram app. I told you already I don't have a smart phone. I'm too old fashioned and plus smart phones can cause cancer and make you want to commit suicide. You should not use one.

*Jessica*: The mover can't till the date you said ,you can deduct money for gas to get to walmart today and send the remaining to the mover…thank you

*Me*: Thank you for the offer to deduct the gas for travel but I will not take such a long trip while I'm on vacation. It's very lovely here and to be in the car is too much trouble for this silly thing. Have you been to Key West? It's very nice. If you ever decide to vacation here please let me know. I have made some friends here that will hook you up with the best accommodations.

Do you fish? We caught beautiful sailfish and tuna today. You will love it here.

Anyway, I promise you from the top of my soul that you will get your item and the mover will have his pay. Just as soon as I get back. Now I must go find someplace to buy sun tan oil. I'm all out. So I won't be able to communicate for a little while.

*That's where we're at for the moment. It just keeps getting better…*


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL, that's great.
FBI are on there way, better watch it…..


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Now… tell Jessica that you sent a USPS money order to Stella since you didn't have access to MoneyGram 

When Jessica screams a fit, tell her that in order to cancel the MO, you need $20 which you don't have… so she needs to send you $20 so you can cancel it, and then wire the money via MoneyGram. I have received a few shiney new $20 bills in the mail that way!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> LOL, that s great.
> FBI are on there way, better watch it…..
> 
> - jbay


Yeah. I'm feeling very vulnerable…



> Now… tell Jessica that you sent a USPS money order to Stella since you didn t have access to MoneyGram
> 
> When Jessica screams a fit, tell her that in order to cancel the MO, you need $20 which you don t have… so she needs to send you $20 so you can cancel it, and then wire the money via MoneyGram. I have received a few shiney new $20 bills in the mail that way!
> 
> ...


That's good. I'll do that as soon as I get back from my "vacation"! ;-)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If you suddenly get a check from wallmart don t try to cash it.
> 
> New Scam
> 
> - pete724


This one?

https://www.deseretnews.com/article/865641451/No-Walmart-didn7t-just-send-you-a-check-for-1900.html


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

*I couldn't resist. I decided to take Brad's advice and string her/him/it along some more…*

*Me*: Hi Jessica! I hope you are having a lovely day! It's beautiful here in Key West with sunny shining and hot chicks all where you look!

So, I felt bad that you were upsetting yesterday for the mover funds and that I can't drive to Walmart so this morning I sent a USPS money order for $100 to Stella so that you can pay the mover yourself and keep the extra $50 for your trouble that I caused you to write your email IN ALL CAPS! With your ALL CAPS email I could practically hear your voice screaming at me.

;-)

So, now you will get the funds and we will arrange for the pick up of the item in April 12th when I return home. Okay?

Thanks again.

*Jessica*: Why will you send $100 ?
The movers funds is $1,400 , how will you send that amount 
LOOK AM NOT JOKING WITH YOU. IS BETTER YOU SEND THE REMAINING FUNDS TO THE MOVER AND GET BACK TO ME WITH THE RECEIPT IMMEDIATELY.

*Me*: What??!! The mover gets $1400??!! No way. That is too much to pay. You need to renegotiate with your mover and tell him there's no way we will pay that much for to move this item. He is cheating you with this price and I will not allow it to continue. NO WAY!!!! Do you hear this? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Jessica*: I send you a check of $2,350 , you will deduct your money for the item and send the remaining funds to the movers.

*Me*: No I will not! Yes, you sent extra money because I thought you were being generous and extra friendly not all that to pay movers for this small item. You must renegotiate the terms with the mover. I will not allow you to be cheated like that. I could send this item from UPS or FedEx for less than $100. So, no. I will not allow the mover to take advantage of us!

*Jessica*: Do you spend the movers money ?

*Me*: Not all of it. Not too much.

*Jessica*: How much is the money remain with you ?

*Me*: Approximately $134 dollars. Maybe a little less. I'm not sure but I can check later. It's late here now. I go to bed.

*At this point, I'd be surprised to hear back from Jessica. But it was fun while it lasted.*


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness! This is too funny!
High fives to you sir!!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I just got a call telling me my computer license expired. Oh my.


----------



## skyguy (Feb 23, 2012)

If you would like to spend a few entertaining hours check out the website http://www.419eater.com. This is the website of a guy in Scotland who has made it his hobby to turn the tables on Nigerian scammers. His website has dozens of case histories of his adventures. One of his most successful sorties was the time that he convinced a Nigerian scammer to fly to Scotland to pick up a bag of money!

Anyway, lots of laughs. Enjoy!


----------

